# Siamese Algae eaters?



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Would a siamese algae eater be okay in a sorority? I know several of you suggested otos... I can't seem to find them anywhere here... all my petsotres have them labeled as "Small" or "Medium algae eaters... no real names except the siamese algae eater.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Could work, but whatever you do, get the right kind! There's one that is fine for small aquariums, and then there's one that grows a good 6 inches... since petstores can't really identify them, you will need to learn to distinguish between them both in order to know what they are stocking at the pet store.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

where would be a good research source? Can you give me some examples of what to look for?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would post a question on the freshwater fish and aquariums section of FishForum. There are people there who can answer your questions about these fish.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

SAEs get way to big for a 10g most of those "Algae Eaters" are Chinese algae eaters, who get a wee big large for a 10g also. :-?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

they get aggressive too, heres a pic and info of 
a siamese algae
Siamese algae eater

a chinese algae eater
Chinese Algae Eater - Gyrinocheilus Aymonieri

and heres an oto
Aquatic Eden: Top 5 Algae Eaters for the Planted Aquarium - Freshwater Planted Aquarium Blog

study the differences.........you DEFINATELY DONT want a chinese or siamese algae eater. and as we all know they are mislabeled at the stores all the time. and most employees dont know the difference. 

hope this helps you decide.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah the one they had labeled as a Siamese didn't look like that at all... he was a lot bigger... bought 3 inches, he was black and grey spotted with four fins on his sides and one on his back.... he didnt look like any of the ones listed in your post, ChristinaRoss....any idea what he might have been??


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

im not sure............the siamese and chines get very big and mean too. id try to find the oto's or the corys. i wouldnt trust a fish thats mislabeled by the stores . never know what youll get.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

The woman at the petstore told me tonight that a sm-med plecostomus (Sp?) would be okay.... but I wanted to see if you all had any experience with them.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Nope. The smallest type of Pleco gets about 6 inches (correct me if I'm wrong) So, that would be too much.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

what do you sugest for a plecko in a five gallon tand with neons, and glo fish, and most importantly a betta, in a five gallon tank(future *sigh*) also (christmas *sigh*) I hope I get it.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

k stiles said:


> what do you sugest for a plecko in a five gallon tand with neons, and glo fish, and most importantly a betta, in a five gallon tank(future *sigh*) also (christmas *sigh*) I hope I get it.


That tank would be way too overstocked. I don't know anything about glofish, but zebras need to be kept in schools. If you want that with a male betta, you'd need 10+ gal. 

Plecos will be HUGE. My dad has one that's about half the size of my arm. Ottos are much smaller. I think you might be able to fit one or two in a 5 gal with your betta, but they also need to be kept in groups. 

For algae eaters in a 5 gal, you could consider getting cherry shrimp. 

What I'm doing in my 5 gal is throwing a pair of ADFs in with my betta.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i totally agree jupiter

no way a pleco should be in less than a 55 gallon at the minimum and as they get bigger they can get aggressive


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Christina is right the plecos can get quite aggressive and grow large and they may not even eat the algae in your tank. The Siamese algae eaters are less picky. I have one and he gets along with my betta fine besides interrupting my betta's personal space at times. 

The otos are amazing for cleaning your tank (depending on the algae times) and they are so cute. 

If you just want a bottom dwelling fish and you don't have an algae problem a cori would be a great additive to your tank they are pretty and peaceful and help eat detritus.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ya corys are adorable and i love my otos and they are also great at eating algae off of plants but wont eat the plant itself


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

If i could only find some otos, I would getthem.... but I think everything is mislabeled at my LFS


----------

